# My New MacBook Pro



## jawyman (Sep 3, 2010)

I just wanted to say I am loving my new MacBook Pro. I now understand!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## jawyman (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## littlepeople (Sep 4, 2010)

grrrr


----------



## Curt (Sep 4, 2010)

Love those conversion stories.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to sanity, where a computer turns on, does what you need it to do, and keeps doing it . . . with keeping a techie on retainer.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## EricP (Sep 4, 2010)

Dittos to the dark side--I went over myself a few years back, and haven't looked back since (not wanting to turn into a pillar of Windows or some such...)


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 4, 2010)

All these goodies and no anti-virus software eating up disc space to the point of acting like a virus  . I'm on an old mini with a 1Tb outboard. The only thing this computer needs is someone who knows how to operate it better  .


----------



## jawyman (Sep 4, 2010)

It took me six months of research and interviews, but after after "test driving" a Mac I was hooked. In fact, next month I am planning to buy the family an iMac. I can't wait to get as far away from PC and MS as possible. Also, thank you all for welcoming me into the "club."


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Three cheers!  Hip Hip Hooray! Hip Hip Hooray! Hip Hip Hooray!!!!!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Sep 8, 2010)

I too have just gone Mac. So far I am loving it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 8, 2010)

Once you go Mac, you don't go back.


----------



## MMasztal (Sep 8, 2010)

I love my MBP also. What you'll also appreciate in time is that they don't lose letter buttons, have hinges break, have switches break, have batteries conk out in a year, etc.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 8, 2010)

That is true. I have a lowly 13"White MacBook that I purchased shortly after they were first released. It is still in fine shape. It has survived three cups of coffee, a drop from about four feet onto the floor, numerous overclocking sessions, and the only damage it shows is a very fine hairline crack in one corner of the keyboard. All that and there was this time when a child tried to load a 'cd' into my superdrive (It was actually a 120 grit sanding disc.) That killed my drive. But, 100 dollars, about eighteen screws, and ten minutes later it was running super good! I find the macs easier to work on that the PC laptops.


----------



## EverReforming (Sep 8, 2010)

I love my MacBook! I also loved how when I got it, I didn't have to spend the better part of a day uninstalling all the useless junk and trial versions of a bazillion different programs that you typically get on a Windows computer. I was able to just take it out of the box, turn it on, spend a few minutes configuring things and it was ready to go.


----------



## Curt (Sep 8, 2010)

A Mac lovefest. I have a MacBook. My wife has a MacBook Pro. We also have a G3. Love 'em.


----------



## Sgt Grit (Sep 8, 2010)

I prefer Apple but I’m not an Evangelical when it comes to Apple, but everyone eventually gets to the Internet his or her own way. I also feel I was predestined to use an Apple, but don’t have a problem with people who say they chose Apple.


----------

